# Abschied j.Breithardt



## Anglerboard-Team (25. August 2016)

> [FONT=Georgia, serif]Wenn ihr an mich denkt, seid nicht traurig.
> Erzählt lieber von mir und traut euch ruhig zu lachen.
> Lasst mir einen Platz zwischen euch,
> so wie ich ihn im Leben hatte.[/FONT]
> ...



Text und Bilder wurden von Bettina, Jürgens Tochter zur Verfügung gestellt. ​


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mach's gut Jürgen.


----------



## Ulli3D (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mach es gut und grüß den alten Fischer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Alles Gute bei Petrus!
Und mein Beileid an Familie, Angehörige und Freunde.


----------



## Andal (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Ich bin erschüttert. Mein Beileid an die Familie!


----------



## Angler9999 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mein Beileid an die verbliebenen!


----------



## Revilo62 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Jürgen, wir sehen uns,nicht gleich,später auf der anderen Seite des Regenbogens

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Petri Heil zur anderen Seite!


----------



## Meefo 46 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## er2de2 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Familie und Hinterbliebenen.
 Machet jut Jürgen!


----------



## bacalo (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

St. Peters heitere Gilde hat einen angenehmen Kollegen verloren! Herzliches Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Seele (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Ein sehr aktiver und vor Allem netter Boardie ist da von uns gegangen. Machs gut. 
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid auch an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## randio (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Oha, den mochte ich...


----------



## angler1996 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Jürgen mach's gut, vergiss die Angelruten nicht
 Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.

 Gruß A.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Ebenfalls mein Beileid.


----------



## fischforsch (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Er war ein guter Boardie!


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

gute reise jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Ach verdammt...


----------



## gründler (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Da oben fängt er jetzt die ganz großen.... R.I.P Jürgen


----------



## bazawe (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mein Beileid an die Familie. R.I.P. Jürgen


----------



## schomi (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mein Beileid an die Familie.


----------



## Jose (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

nicht immer (d)einer meinung, aber ohne dein wort wird es stiller hier.
du fehlst auf immer, alter.

dank an bettina für die benachrichtigung.
er war ein guter.


----------



## DKNoob (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

R.I.P.


----------



## Lachsjaeger (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mein Beileid an die verbliebenen!


----------



## Franky (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.
Mach's gut, Jürgen!


----------



## el.Lucio (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Niemals geht man so ganz....


Mein Beileid.


----------



## macman (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Herzliches Beileid


----------



## Blauzahn (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Auch wenn man unterschiedlicher Meinung ist/war
eines verbindet uns alle, das Angeln!
Machs gut j.breithardt.


----------



## grubenreiner (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Ich kannte bisher nichtmal ein gesicht zum Namen, geschwiege denn wußte ich irgendwas über die Person. Aber ich fand die Beiträge durchaus interessant und hab sie gern gelesen.
Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## Gohann (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Auch  von mir mein aufrichtiges Beiled der Familie! Ich habe ihn nie persönlich kennen lernen können. Hier im Forum sind wir uns öfter über den Weg gelaufen. Wir haben uns geneckt und gefoppt, wir waren manchmal auch nicht einer Meinung. Jürgen war aber immer ein fairer Vertreter seiner Meinung! Schade das er schon gehen musste!

Mach es gut Jürgen.

Gohann#h


----------



## Bobster (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mensch Jürgen,
 ich denk an Dich #6


----------



## Hering 58 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Auch meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme an seine Familie
    R.I.P Jürgen


----------



## loete1970 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Auch von mir aufrichtige Teilnahme


----------



## madpraesi (26. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mein Beileid an die Familie


----------



## raxrue (26. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Der Familie und den Angehörigen viel Kraft und meine tiefe Anteilnahme...
Dir Jürgen.. eine gute Reise und Danke das wir uns kennenlernen durften...schade das es mit unseren letzten treffen nicht geklappt hat...


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (26. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mach es gut Jürgen, ich hatte gehofft wir würden uns nochmal hier in HS treffen.

Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Im Auftrag eingestellt:


			
				Jürgen Thiele schrieb:
			
		

> Es bestürzt einen, wenn jemand von uns geht, egal welches Alter er hatte, es ist immer zu früh.
> Von daher gilt mein ganzes Mitgefühl seiner Familie.
> Jedesmal, wenn ich in Hvide Sande bin, werde ich an ihn denken.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jürgen Thiele


----------



## Fr33 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Wünsche der Familie & Freunden viel Kraft.
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!


----------



## Henrik50 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie! Ich hab Jürgen nicht persönlich gekannt, aber seine Beiträge hier sehr geschätzt!


----------



## großer Däne (26. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Machs gut Jürgen.

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Jürgen, was soll ich sagen: 
Habe so manche angeregte Unterhaltung sowohl hier im Forum als auch per PN mit Dir gehabt...Du wirst fehlen...

Den Angehörigen gehört meine tief empfundene Anteilnahme und die besten Wünsche, dass sie diesen Verlust mit viel Kraft tragen...


----------



## sprogoe (27. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Ich möchte Jürgens Angehörigen mein herzliches Beileid aussprechen und wünsche ihnen viel Kraft, die schwere Zeit durch zu stehen.

Siggi


----------



## Ossipeter (27. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

R.I.P.


----------



## Slick (27. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## troutscout (29. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Ruhe in Frieden Jürgen....deine Beiträge hier werden fehlen! Euch, den Angehörigen Wünsche ich euch alle Kraft in dieser schweren Zeit....mein tiefes Beileid!


----------



## daci7 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Wirklich schade - Wir waren nicht immer einer Meinung, aber er war klar "einer von den Guten".
Mein Beileid!


----------



## mathei (29. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

R.I.P. Jürgen


----------



## daniel_ (30. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Mein Beileid!


----------



## hanzz (30. August 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Du wirst hier fehlen.
Machs jut.


----------



## aal60 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Auch von mir ein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Möge die Erinnerung immer ein Lächeln hervorbringen.

So ist es mittlerweile, wenn ich an meinen alten Herrn (Raubfischer und Wilddieb |rolleyes) denke.


----------



## dieteraalland (4. September 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

nun muß ich auf der jagd und hund alleine mein bier trinken.
war immer ein erlebnis mit dir, von deinen angelreisen zu hören.

mein beileid der familie.


----------



## LAC (6. September 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Jürgen, ich habe mich gerade mit ulrike sehr lange unterhalten - ich bin in gedanken bei dir und werde dich am samstag bei der seebestattung von cuxhaven begleiten - wir sehen uns.
Dein freund Otto


----------



## nostradamus (6. September 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

herzlichstes Beileid!


----------



## Brummel (6. September 2016)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Machs gut Jürgen,

hatte nur hier im AB mit Dir zu tun, aber wieder ein seit Jahren bekannter Name der verschwindet... 
Alles Gute und viel Kraft für die Angehörigen. 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

etwas verspätet zum jährestag - aber Jürgen ist noch präsent.

und fehlt #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*



Jose schrieb:


> etwas verspätet zum jährestag - aber Jürgen ist noch präsent.
> 
> und fehlt #6



ja, so ist das..


----------



## Fr33 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Schon wieder ein Jahr her.... *traurig bin*


----------



## LAC (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

Irgendwie ist er noch bei uns - oft fällt sein name, wenn ich mich mit anglern aus dem board unterhalte -  erinnerungen werden dann wach. Er fehlt uns, da ich mit ihm wunderbare stunden am wasser beim angeln verbracht habe sowie in den großstädten deutschlands und er das  board - mit spitzer feder - d.h. beiträgen belebt hat. Jürgen, obwohl du noch bei uns bist -  fehlst du uns!


----------



## angler1996 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Abschied j.Breithardt*

ja, die die "spitze Feder" fehlt, direkt Ansprache |supergri
irgendwann wollten wir uns mal treffen, wenn ich mal in D-Dorf bin ( hab Verwandtschaft da) leider hat uns die Zeit überholt.
He Jürgen, ich schätze Du hockst auf ner Wolke und lachst uns aus#hrüße 

 Viele Grüße gen DK


----------

